# Today?



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Just checking to see how many went wading today.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

I looked out the window this morning. Does that count?


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Only in my mind does that count.


----------

